
Installing Ubuntu on a laptop – or why Linux will not be mainstream even in 2019 - alban23
https://correctme.ifiamwrong.com/posts/11linuxonlaptop/
======
gregmorton
Kind of ridiculous. The author probably failed because he has two left hands.
Installing Linux is most of the time really easy (and fast).

